

Gateway's trajectory from startup to PC giant to also-ran - drm237
http://www.smh.com.au/news/Technology/Gateway39s-trajectory-from-startup-to-PC-giant-to-alsoran/2007/08/28/1188067070234.html
In the 1980s, the small South Dakota business selling computers through catalogs was called Gateway 2000. In 1998, the "2000" no longer sounded as futuristic and the now gigantic company was renamed Gateway Inc.
======
mynameishere
_The PC business was quickly becoming a commoditized me-too business with
numerous players and tiny margins._

To those of us old enough, the catalog "Computer Shopper" was formerly a 1000+
page, 3-inch-thick monster consisting almost entirely of smallish computer
companies selling PCs. Nowadays, you have Dell, HP, and a few others.

------
cellis
Gateway has always been an also-ran, startup or not. They just happened to hit
it big because 90% of Americans thought that Gateway was Bill Gates' company.
i did, when I was 10. haha. my how things change.

